# A JLC for everyday wear



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Hello! 
I have become a great admirer of JLC watches. At this point in time I am saving up some $$$ so I can purchase a "grail-ish" piece. I have looking at watches similar to Omega's Aqua Terra, Rolex's Explorer, IWC Ingenieur and Zenith's Espada. I don't think that JLC has (presently) any watches akin to the aforementioned pieces or am I misinformed? 
Here's some pics to make the thread a bit livelier 

































Thanks!

Watchy

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi ravens


----------



## Pcurtin8 (Aug 14, 2015)

Take a look at the Geophysic. Especially if you can find a 1958 tribute.


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

Watchyman said:


> Hello!
> I have become a great admirer of JLC watches. At this point in time I am saving up some $$$ so I can purchase a "grail-ish" piece. I have looking at watches similar to Omega's Aqua Terra, Rolex's Explorer, IWC Ingenieur and Zenith's Espada. I don't think that JLC has (presently) any watches akin to the aforementioned pieces or am I misinformed?
> Here's some pics to make the thread a bit livelier
> 
> ...


Hi. Geophysic Tribute to 1958 as mentioned above, is an excellent daily wear watch that's described as a gentleman's Explorer at some watch forum. Master Control Date is another good daily wear watch along with Reserve de Marche with good water resistance for daily use.


----------



## vexXed (Sep 15, 2015)

From what I can see -

Omega AT // JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin Date / Master Ultra Thin 41




















Rolex Explorer // JLC Master Control Date with bracelet














Zenith Espada // JLC Geophysic True Second














Not too sure about the IWC Ingenieur.


----------



## peire06 (May 24, 2016)

I would recommend JlC Master Control black dial:


----------



## cuddilyteddy (Jun 24, 2013)

There are definitely watches that are similar, and if you buy them preowned there are some in similar price categories to the watches your referring to.


----------



## cuddilyteddy (Jun 24, 2013)

Pcurtin8 said:


> Take a look at the Geophysic. Especially if you can find a 1958 tribute.


+1, they are known as everyday watches for people who go everywhere and do everything.


----------



## Light15 (Apr 30, 2016)

I would want to give a vote for the pre-owned JLC Reverso Gran Sport, with its micro bracelet adjustment, which was ahead of Rolex, plus a lovely double deployant clasp. They were trying to take on sport watches from Rolex and Omega. There was a very expensive column wheel chrono in the range, which now trades at a lowly level (originally 8100 GBP list price). This is my Duo model, with 24 hour indicator, small seconds, date and a GMT function on the other face.


----------



## chuckaroo (Aug 14, 2014)

Well played.

The Geophysic is just so cool.



vexXed said:


> From what I can see -
> 
> Omega AT // JLC Master Grande Ultra Thin Date / Master Ultra Thin 41
> View attachment 8848466
> ...


----------



## smkraft (Aug 12, 2013)

+1 to the Geophysic 1958. I have worn my SS version daily for over a year - very sturdy with the added bonus that it is incredibly discrete (in the time I have owned it has only been recognized once at a Omega AD in Atlanta, this includes a JLC Boutique in California and a JLC AD in Atlanta - in both cases I almost had to convince the JLC salespeople the watch was indeed a JLC). As these are not easy to find it could definitely be considered "grail-ish". Outside that I would say the Explorer 1 or something in the Master Control line would fit the bill nicely - big fan of both, particularly the new Explorer 1.


----------



## Davido22 (Jul 11, 2011)

I can wear this dressed up or down and whenever I look at it speaks style and strength.


----------



## moyski (Feb 5, 2013)

the OEM strap makes it more of a dress watch. but a simple strap change surely made mine enter the everyday wear category.


----------



## iceman767 (Jan 3, 2013)

Versatile and daily beater









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## plexi (Aug 18, 2016)

Ive been wearing this daily for a while, hence a few scratches.....I may be in the minority, but I like the OEM strap dressed up or down. I've tried it on several other straps and still haven't found one that I like better.


----------



## Christopher Chen (Feb 10, 2016)

Personally I would want something waterproof. My choice would be a Master Compressor, whether chronograph, Memovox, or Geographic.


----------



## Citlalcoatl (Dec 5, 2015)

For the OP I have to agree with others regarding the JLC Geophysic 1958 (not the true second) as probably "your watch". 10atm water resistance, some anti magnetic properties, reliable automatic movement...solid "time only" watch there and I'd say is probably the closest to the rolex explorer in both function and style you'll get at the moment from JLC and can be dressed up similarly.

The one downside is the strap. I love leather watch straps but not for "daily wear". I have little comprehension why JLC does not offer a solid bracelet option with the Geophysic line. If I could somehow combine the rolex explorer's bracelet with that watch I'd have already purchased one probably.

The problem with the Geophysic true-second as some have suggested is due to the display case back, you lose water resistance and the antimagnetic properties compared to the 1958. The deadbeat second complication is a nifty little thing but the problem is if you're buying the watch on aesthetics and function there are better choices as its not thin enough to be a true dress watch and it doesn't get much increased robustness on paper from its almost 12mm height to warrant as a "daily luxury beater" the way a rolex explorer would...now if you're buying it because you like the design or as a WIS you enjoy the complication that's a different story but then you might want to also consider the new 2016 VC overseas line (white dial, stainless steel) if you can afford them and don't mind not having the deadbeat complication because then you gain back the antimagnetic properties and increased water resistance along with the interchangeable bracelet/leather strap/rubber strap system.

The master compressor line I think probably would be better compared to other true luxury diving watches than those the OP had initially suggested (again not sure why any of them have leather straps as the primary choice but...). Just like a submariner you [could] wear it dressed up or dressed down, but to me at almost 14mm in height (for the MCs) it becomes more a statement if you're wearing that with a suit and on some I think it wears even larger....fwiw.

Curious to see what you decide upon ultimately. Post pics!


----------



## mkawakami (Apr 13, 2014)

Citlalcoatl said:


> For the OP I have to agree with others regarding the JLC Geophysic 1958 (not the true second) as probably "your watch". 10atm water resistance, some anti magnetic properties, reliable automatic movement...solid "time only" watch there and I'd say is probably the closest to the rolex explorer in both function and style you'll get at the moment from JLC and can be dressed up similarly.
> 
> The one downside is the strap. I love leather watch straps but not for "daily wear". I have little comprehension why JLC does not offer a solid bracelet option with the Geophysic line. If I could somehow combine the rolex explorer's bracelet with that watch I'd have already purchased one probably.
> 
> ...


Yeah, everything you just said here. Great post!


----------



## Martinsc6 (Jun 1, 2014)

Deep sea chronograph is a similar design ethos as those watches! Or the master compressor series but they don't have a true divers watch! Except the navy seals master compressor which I haven't fallen in love with!


----------



## watchman25 (Jan 30, 2016)

Love the white dial on jlc


----------

